# Is it the right time to buy an Xbox 360??



## abhijeet_ghosh (Jun 10, 2008)

Hello Fellow Gamers...
I am finally about to buy an Xbox 360 premium console (unmodded) sold officially here in India... (finally got the cash ready... phew!!). Please tell me if it's the right time to buy the console or should I wait for a month or two for any offers that may be around the corner (has anybody heard of upcoming offers)?

I checked out a few stores and all of them had 2006 models (roughly two years old..). Aren't newer models available here in India (I live in Delhi)??

Also can existing owners of the X360 console post their experiences (mainly with RRoD).

And last but not the least, please suggest some good games and accessories that I should buy along with the console.

PS: I don't want any suggestions on buying the PS3 instead. It doesn't have any games which interest me.


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 10, 2008)

u can get new console in delhi its available.that planet m , C.place has them .
also no new offers till diwali or new yr.pretty sure abt that .
RROD- the falcon models,ie the newer ones have a lesser chance of RROD though this prob is yet to be eradicated.if u encounter it call MS helpline and u get a complaint code and MS guy pics console from ur house , u get a new one within a day or two.
do get good batteries and a separate charger.play n charge kit takes a lot of time .so i suggest u get GP power bank (godrej) charger and batteries.they rock.i have the 2600 model batteries and i charge them once in a week, playing abt 2-3hrs each day.


----------



## paranj (Jun 10, 2008)

wow this is the first person who is stern and firm against buying a PS3! Rock on buddy, u have a good brain! Am getting a X360 after a month too. I suggest u buy GTA 4 and Gears of War. Devil May Cry 4 and Assassins Creed too are worth the attention  rock on game on


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 10, 2008)

XBOX 360 is a good VFM option and I myself would buy it if they completely eradicate the RROD's. Current failure rate of XBOX 360 has been said to be 33% but might have come down. The new machines dunno Falcon or what are said to be RROD proof. It occurs mainly as they say due to heating and here in India temperatures do rise quickly so its not a stable platform yet. Wait for its solution if you can otherwise go ahead and take the plunge.


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 11, 2008)

^^...
wait for 4 months..let jasper hit the market..... falcons are NOT RROD proof......

If jasper come to official buy it..but i doubt it....
or grey market.....


----------



## abhijeet_ghosh (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey thank u so much guys for all the info. They are a great help.

@nish_higher: I'll check out the planet m at CP. Thanks man.

@paranj: I did consider the PS3 for a while (well only for 15 mins) once, but when I checked out the games for it, their steep prices and limited availability, I promptly dropped the idea.

Hey please tell me another thing. Is Xbox Live Gold available in India and what's the minimum internet speed required for it?


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 11, 2008)

^^^...

Live gold is here....about 2.5k or so for a year..i think...

256 Kbps is more than enough.......


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 11, 2008)

My questions to you guys:


Is Jasper gonna be totally RROD proof ?
How do we pay for XBOX GOLD Live if one doesn't have a Credit Card?
What's the price of game title for XBOX 360 ?
How long before Jasper hits Indian shores ?
As most of you know I'll be going the PS3 way but if the things shape up good for XBOX 360, won't mind switching(and saving some money for PC upgrade).


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 11, 2008)

1.yes, thats what they say.and its gonna feature GPU by ATi which will produce less heat

2. gold card can be purchased from any shop where u get xbox 360 originals.

3.max is 2.5k.i got lynx india's price list and its quite cheaper than retail stores.but he's yet to start that

4.dont expect it soon.first they wiill clear old stocks by some new offer.if u remember , that christmas offer last yr had OCt 06 consoles everywhere.i think they are gonna do the same.get a new offer , lure ppl to get 360 s and then roll out the new ones.btw they dont have a release date.all are talking abt them in august (most of the websites) , some in december while it was earlier rumoured to be out in may.


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 11, 2008)

Rudick said:


> My questions to you guys:
> 
> 
> Is Jasper gonna be totally RROD proof ?
> ...



1. Most probably...new heat dissipationand layout is good
2. Buy the card from any shops like croma or somewher....
3. 999 to 2.5k 
4. Dont count on it..it may be sudden or may take 6 to 1 year from *IT'S* release..so u can see abt 1 year min date...

 jasper to hit in 4 months max.mostly less.... 

 If the upgrade is on pipe go ahead with it...coz ur wait could turn out VERY long dear...


----------



## paranj (Jun 11, 2008)

i should say buy it. if u get a RROD later replace it and M$ will giv u the new console if its out by that time.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 11, 2008)

Means new Jasper console, for free?


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 11, 2008)

exactly


----------



## bikdel (Jun 11, 2008)

Whats the guarantee period? Would be really bad if u get an RRoD after the period..


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 12, 2008)

^^^...

RROD warranty is 3years..so ur covered good



Rudick said:


> Means new Jasper console, for free?




Dont even count on it.....

Too much 360's on replacement cycle.....

falcons have been launched for months..not a single one have been got by anyone yet.....

and coming to jasper.... Please No way.....


Too much crap they have to unload on indian customers.....


----------



## abhijeet_ghosh (Jun 15, 2008)

Well, I went around to quite a few stores in Delhi and none of them have any new models for the 360. All the pro systems are from the 2006 batch. In fact one of the stores I went to (which was out of stock of 360s) tried to order a newer model for me but in the end said that only the 2006 models are available in India. I'm really confused whether to buy it or not. Does anybody here actually own a newer official model?? Suggestions please...


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 16, 2008)

^^....buy the elite.....newer model...albeit expensive.....its based on falcon too..if it pacify's ur peace of mind...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 16, 2008)

I've heard dat the xbox360 hardware has a failure or glitch known as RRODs


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 16, 2008)

^^^....

:huh:......

If its a joke...i am not laughing....


----------



## hullap (Jun 16, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> I've heard dat the xbox360 hardware has a failure or glitch known as RRODs


pretty lame one


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 16, 2008)

madjeri said:


> ^^^....
> 
> :huh:......
> 
> If its a joke...i am not laughing....



hmmm...so wats this man

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xbox_360_technical_problems

they call it *Red Ring of Death *


----------



## abhijeet_ghosh (Jun 16, 2008)

madjeri said:


> ^^....buy the elite.....newer model...albeit expensive.....its based on falcon too..if it pacify's ur peace of mind...



I would buy the Elite if I could, but it's way out of my budget. So what do u think, should I buy the available consoles or not??


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 16, 2008)

^^^...totally upto u....

U can buy it...if ur hands are itching for a 360...coz india will always get shitty consoles from them...OR..u could go the grey market way..maybe they can find one...but i doubt u will find a PAL....99% NTSC...... so think...

Or u could buy the PS3 or Wii.....both are really good ones.....



KaranTh85 said:


> hmmm...so wats this man
> 
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xbox_360_technical_problems
> 
> they call it *Red Ring of Death *




U serious????

I know this from 3 months of 360 release...

i thght u were being sarcastic ..


----------



## maskorama (Jun 18, 2008)

sorry for driftin off topic a litl bit but culd u help me out too
i m also thnkn of buyin a 360 but gonna get it from usa
whr can i get i get it moodded in delhi and wat r da chances of it RRODing and wuldnt da warranty be void after tht??


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 18, 2008)

^^^.......

1.Dont buy from USA if u need warranty....and especially if u mod it...
2.You can do it urself....


----------



## abhijeet_ghosh (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks guys for all your inputs. I have finally decided to go ahead and buy the Xbox 360 Pro System. Am gonna go today in the evening. Just can't resist anymore. Would've bought the PS3, but it doesn't have the games I wanna play and the Wii isn't my type of console.

Just a few last queries...
1) How do I connect my 360 to my regular CRT monitor? I know there is a VGA cable for the 360, but it has a male connector at its end. So I've got two male connectors (one of the monitor and the 2nd of the 360 VGA cable) and no way to connect the two.

2) Is there a connector available which can connect the two cables? If yes, what is it called and where can I get it in Delhi?


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 19, 2008)

^^^....

Dont worry the connector comes bundled IF u buy the orginal ms one for 1650......


----------



## abhijeet_ghosh (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey thanks a lot fellas. You've answered a lot of my queries. Now I can buy the console without any worries.

I'll finally get the console today. Buying it from *The Mobile Store* here in Delhi (the Pitampura one). They are selling it for Rs. 24990, while the other places (including Planet M and Croma) I checked have it for Rs. 27750. So getting a nice discount. []

So fellow 360 players, look out for me on Xbox live. My gamertag is *H3llzCrusader*.


----------



## abhijeet_ghosh (Jun 20, 2008)

*Got an Xbox 360*

Hey All,

I just bought the Xbox 360 Pro System today... yay!!! Finally, got it from Croma. Had to visit three places before that looking for it.The system seems to be in short supply every where.

So, I turned it on and played a little game of Halo 3. Simply blown away by the look of it. Also bought Bioshock and Gears of War (haven't played them yet). Will post a review in a few days.

Fellow Xbox Gamers, my gamertag is H3llzCru5ad3r. feel free to add me.

Ok, off to gaming now.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Got an Xbox 360*

Congrats pal.Post some pics too if possible.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 21, 2008)

Thread merged. No need to open another thread.


----------



## healerstorm (Jul 19, 2008)

hi abhijeet,
how much did the xbox cost you..?  even i'm looking forward to buy one..can give me some suggestions for stores in delhi.

also let me know how did you connect your speakers to your xbox.


----------

